# Foetal movements



## LittleL77 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi, can I just ask...

I'm 21 weeks and have been feeling movements since 16 weeks possibly because I'm quite small. Even the midwife felt a kick at 18 week apt. I feel movements every day and they have been quite strong in the last week or so. Today, the movements are less and not as strong. I'm guessing that is down to baby position or resting phase. Is it still normal for movement to vary at this stage?

Thanks

Lx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi LittleL 

Yes it is quite normal to vary at this stage. 

We don't worry about changes as such till 28 weeks. If you've felt movement today it's just less thats fine 

Kaz xxx


----------



## LittleL77 (Jul 14, 2012)

thank you x


----------

